# Zoe's a whole new dog



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of Zoe? Sounds like she is well on her way to a great life....finally!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

DD posted one in the beginning but I don't have any. I'll get some tomorrow when I'm at the barn.

I'm so glad her owners surrendered her. By age 6, she had learned to never expect anything from humans except food and water. No interaction or pats. She doesn't know how to play with people, doesn't know how to play with toys or with Penny. 

Now at age 7 she is happy and found out people are good for treats, butt scritches and tummy rubs. She flops over readily for her tummy rub!

She smiles and is a happy dog with a wagging, 'helicoptering' tail!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear that Zoe is coming around to being a people dog. I would encourage your daughter to work on the recall with lots of yummy treats as it is so very important. I, also, would love some pictures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Zoe sounds like she is really starting to enjoying being a loved family dog. Watching them bloom is a wonderful thing. I hope you will share some pictures of her with us. I cant wait to see them.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It isn't so much that Zoe doesn't respond, it's more that it's just on HER timetable. One day we called for her to come in...she was about 1/4 mile out in the pastures. She's looks our way, then continues on. After about 20 minutes when we REALLY needed her to come in, I walked out about 100 feet and saw her coming to me. She was very proud of herself: "See I come when I'm called". Ummmm, we need to work on response time. 

I hope I don't forget to get pics today!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

How lucky Zoe is to have you and your daughter.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So glad she found you. Her story sounds a lot like Erin. Erin is still blossoming 8 years later. Hope for pics soon !! (hint, hint)


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry, no pics yet. I'm having trouble remembering the camera. DD volunteered to be manager of a horse show next weekend. Of course I said "I'll help". Well it's gotten out of hand. Here's my jobs:

Coffee and doughnuts at 7 each morning for 200 people.

Exhibitor party Sat night for 200 people on a limited budget. No catering. I'm doing everything myself.

I'm in charge of ribbons and trophies. Organizing them for each class and having the ready at the out gate for each session.

I'm in charge of gates and clerks. That is finding (or doing myself) people to open the ingate at the start of a class and someone at the out gate to let the horses out after the class and hand out ribbons. The clerk is secretary to the announcer. I usually make DH do that so he can sit.

I'm in charge of feeding the show officials during the show.

I'm in charge of center ring beverages (in the cooler, make sure there is ice) and refreshments.


At least we're getting it out of the way at the end of April. I'm still working on learning to ride Harry so I can show him at the end of May. Oh ya, sewing my show clothes, gotta get the garden in. At least there's no time for housework!! LOL

So, I'm still working on pictures.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh lord, how big is the horse show? I hope you are (or were) only in charge of one ring and even with that, good luck. I've been on both sides (competitor and gate keeper/ring announcer/etc.) I much prefer being the competitor! Way less stressful!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

That is wonderful news! I just adopted an Australian Shepherd who is deathly afraid of men. She is also very scared of the bathroom too. I'm hoping to get her confidence boosted up to get over her fears. However, my Bailey is genetically fearful and is more difficult to deal with.


----------

